# Favorite Audi racing paint scheme/favorite Audi racing memories.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

I'd like to start a list of favorite Audi racing paint schemes and memories that stick out. My favorite Audi racing paint schemes were the Champion R8s, and this year's Audi R8/R10 scheme. The ASJ Goh R8 and ASUK Veloqx schemes also stand out, as well as Audi's white, red, brown, and silver WRC/IMSA GTO/Trans Am/DTM scheme. 
My fondest memories was the LM Victories( especially '05 and '06), and Houston and Lime Rock, and the Sebring and Petit LM victories.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Favorite Audi racing paint scheme/favorite Audi racing memories. (chernaudi)*

My personal choice of paint scheme of an Audi is the Rothmans Racing colours. These cars compteded in various championships in South Africa between 1992 and 1997. The paint scheme is the same as the Rothmans Porsche 956/962 of the 80's.
The cars were very succesful in South Africa and the Blue and white looked great!
Wesbank Modified Championship. (Audi ran ex Trans Am and IMSA GTOs Audis) 
1992 Audi 200 Trans Am (Modified)








1993 Audi S4 GTO (An IMSA Audi 90 GTO with S4 bodywork)








AA Fleetcare Super Touring Car Championship
1995 Audi 80 STW








1996 Audi A4 STW








Bankfin Touring Car Championship 
1997 Audi A4 Quattro


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Favorite Audi racing paint scheme/favorite Audi racing memories. (lappies)*

They look great! I also know of the Porsche 956/962C in the FIA World Sportscar Championship in the '80s-essentialy exact same paint scheme. I think I saw one of these cars in the Audi "Vorsprung" commercial( can be seen at http://www.audivideos.com). Anyone else want to share anything?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Favorite Audi racing paint scheme/favorite Audi racing memories. (chernaudi)*

Hey,anyone can join it on this. I know that most of you have one or two.


----------

